# Protektoren



## BeScary (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
also,, zzt. fahre ich nur mit Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren von Troy Lee Designs. (ICh liebe sie) 
Letztes mal bin ich etwas blöd gefallen, da hat mir der Rücken weh getan. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir evtl. die EVOC Protektorenweste für Damen kaufen sollte... im Geschäft gibt es leider nichts passendes, da habe ich schon geguckt. (alles zu groß) Die Protektorenjacken kann man ja auch vergessen, da sind die Arme immer viel zu groß. 
Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Weste oder kann was anderes empfehlen? ist so eine Weste überhaut sinvoll bei einem Sturz? Mit was fahrt ihr? 
Danke


----------



## wintergriller (9. Juli 2013)

Aloha,
falls es hier nur um Touren geht würde ich Dir einen Evoc Rucksack empfehlen: Schützt den Rücken, lässt sich mit Trinkblase ausrüsten und je nach Größe hat er Platz für das kleine Tourengepäck oder auch den Alpencross ;-)

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (9. Juli 2013)

BeScary schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also,, zzt. fahre ich nur mit Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren von Troy Lee Designs. (ICh liebe sie)
> Letztes mal bin ich etwas blöd gefallen, da hat mir der Rücken weh getan. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir evtl. die EVOC Protektorenweste für Damen kaufen sollte... im Geschäft gibt es leider nichts passendes, da habe ich schon geguckt. (alles zu groß) Die Protektorenjacken kann man ja auch vergessen, da sind die Arme immer viel zu groß.
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Weste oder kann was anderes empfehlen? ist so eine Weste überhaut sinvoll bei einem Sturz? Mit was fahrt ihr?
> Danke



kommt wirklich darauf an was du damit fahren willst. Im DH oder 4X würde ich nicht ohne Protektorenjacke und Neckbrace fahren. Bei Touren fahre ich auch lediglich mit knieschonern und bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch einen Protektorenrucksack zulege...
schaden können protektoren jedenfalls nicht


----------



## BeScary (9. Juli 2013)

ok.. also werde ich mal nach einem Protektorenrucksack ausschau halten.. 
Ich würde gerne mal in einen BikePark, Da ist ja glaube ich überall vorschift Protektoren zu tragen. Da muss ich wohl einfach mal weiter anprobieren


----------



## Schnitte (9. Juli 2013)

die Nukeproof Amour jacket fällt echt klein aus
eventuell wäre die passend


----------



## wintergriller (10. Juli 2013)

Die Dainese Impact Armour Weste gibt es auch in XS, im Bikepark fahre ich die in Verbindung mit den Unterarm-/Ellenbogenschützer EG 5550 von Troy Lee.
Leider rutschen die Troy Lee schon nach der zweiten Saison weshalb ich jetzt auf die TSG - Elbowsleeve 2nd Skin umgestiegen bin. Die Teile sind sehr leicht und können auch mal für eine Endurorunde angezogen werden ;-)


----------



## psychopax (10. Juli 2013)

fahre selbst einen poc vpd 2.0. kannst das brustteil rausnehmen. passt auch perfekt zu einem neckbrace. ausserdem ist er superbequem zu tragen und sehr sicher. rutschen tut er auch nicht  würde ihn nie wieder hergeben!!


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Protektoren für die Ellenbogen, wenn die Trails mal anspruchsvoller sind. Die Läden in der Gegend haben wie üblich nichts Brauchbares oder nur große Größen da. Da ich relativ dünne Arme (Umfang Oberarm 24 cm, Unterarm 22 cm) habe, bringt mich das nicht weiter. Außerdem möchte ich kein Vermögen ausgeben, da ich die Teile nur selten, meist im Urlaub brauchen werde. Meist bin ich eher auf de CC/Marathon-Schiene mit Carbon-Hardtail unterwegs.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Mädels hier Tips für mich habt. Die Größenangaben in den diversen Internet-Shops sind leider sehr mager. In vielen Fällen habe ich auch nach längerer Suche keine brauchbaren Größentabellen gefunden.
Ich habe letztlich die Bliss Basic Ellenbogenschoner probiert, die mir im Prinzip ganz gut gefallen haben, in S aber leider zu weit waren und in XS nicht verfügbar sind.
In vier Wochen ist zwar Bikefestival in Willingen, wo ich schauen könnte. Da es aber über Pfingsten in den Harz geht, hätte ich gerne schon vorher welche.
Was könnt ihr für Ladies mit dünnen Armen empfehlen?

MfG Tine


----------



## Zipfi1977 (17. Mai 2014)

Schau dir mal die Rythm von 661 an. Zusammenrollbar. nicht so dickes zeug.


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Mai 2014)

G-Form bietet sehr gute und leichte Protektoren. Ich kann die herzlich empfehlen.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Tips.
Die Rythm sind mir doch etwas "zu wenig". Das ist ja einfach eine Art Schaumstoffpolster.
Die G-Form komme eher in Frage, das scheint ja so ein weiches, beim Aufprall aber verhärtendes Material zu sein. Gibt es da Erfahrungen wegen der Größe? Irgendwie bekommen es scheinbar nur die wenigsten Anbieter hin, mal ordentliche Angaben zu den Abmessungen zu machen 

Beim Suchen bin ich jetzt noch über die hier gestolpert: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Elbow-D3O--Ellenbogenschoner-Modell-2014.html
Was haltet ihr davon? 

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (20. Mai 2014)

Bzgl. leichter, kleiner Ellenbogenschoner kann ich diese empfehlen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...rotektor/2nd-Skin-D30-Ellbogen-Protektor.html

Die Teile tragen sich wie "kurze" Armlinge und wurden mir damals empfohlen, weil sie leicht und auch für dünne Arme geeignet sind. Für den Bikepark sind sie mir etwas "zu wenig", aber auf Touren habe ich sie meist dabei. Bei kaltem Wetter trage ich sie beim biken auch statt der normalen Armlinge!

Edit: Die TSG sind aus D30. Meiner Meinung nach DAS Material für Protektoren. Sehr angenehm zu tragen und bis jetzt hat es auch gut geschützt


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Mai 2014)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Tips.
> Die Rythm sind mir doch etwas "zu wenig". Das ist ja einfach eine Art Schaumstoffpolster.
> Die G-Form komme eher in Frage, das scheint ja so ein weiches, beim Aufprall aber verhärtendes Material zu sein. Gibt es da Erfahrungen wegen der Größe? Irgendwie bekommen es scheinbar nur die wenigsten Anbieter hin, mal ordentliche Angaben zu den Abmessungen zu machen
> 
> ...


 
Die G-Form fallen klein und eng aus. Das ist vielleicht doch was für Dich. Ich denke, dass G-Gorm auch für Kinder geignet sind - die haben auch ein Protektorenshirt in 'Junior'. Hätte ich bestellt, wenn die nicht ausverkauft wären!!!

Ich bin eine Protektoren-Verweigere - die G-Form sind leicht und biegsam und die trage ich wenigstens! Das Protektoren-Teil ist hochwertig. Die kann man aber trotzdem in dei Maschine werfen, nach der Tour/Runde. Also, ich mache (und mag) das 

oooohhh - auf deren Website habe ich was neues entdekt: Protektoren shirt für FRAUEN!

*Beschreibung des Damenshirt Gravity*

Dieses Model "Gravity" der Marke McDavid sorgt für professionellen und effektiven Schutz Ihres Oberkörpers und der Arme. Es kann als Unterziehshirt im Wintersport oder bei Extremsportarten verwendet werden.
*Wann kann das Damenshirt verwendet werden?*


Beim Skifahren und Snowboarden
Bei Mannschaftssport mit hohem Aufprallrisiko wie Volleyball, Handball, Basketball etc.
Beim Skateboarden, *Mountainbiken* und BMX Fahren


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2014)

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten. Bin leider ziemlich im Stress im Moment. Ich habe mich nun letztendlich für die Race Face Indy entschieden. Die sind auch aus D30 und sind in der kleinsten Größe tatsächlich eng genug für meine dürren Arme , sitzen gut und machen einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Die TSG gefallen mir im Prinzip auch, da es die aber nur in S/M oder L/XL gibt, war ich skeptisch wegen der Größe.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende endlich mal wieder auf Rad kommen und sie testen kann.

MfG Tine


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. September 2015)

Hallo ,
Gerade ein paar Tage in saalbach verbracht und das erste mal Ellbogen Schoner im Einsatz gehabt. 
Wir haben uns vor dem Urlaub die ION E-Pact https://www.bike-mailorder.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/e-pact-ellenbogenschuetzer-139886.jpg (die einzigen die mir gepasst haben und nicht wirklich günstig  ) und waren beide Top zufrieden  !
Stört überhaupt nicht beim Tragen auch den ganzen Tag, zum schwitzen kann ich nichts sagen da es nicht mehr als 20 Grad waren.
Rutschen tun Sie auch nicht ,auch wenn sie oben etwas abstehen. Ich denke das wird auch durch den leicht angewinkelten Schnitt hervorgerufen.
Ich habe eben mal im Internet gestöbert anscheinend haben wir noch ein älteres Modell aus 2014 abbekommen, stört mich aber nicht 
Zur Schutzwirkung kann ich "Gott sei Dank" nichts sagen!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------

